# Anal compulsive



## Quake 3

Hello guys!
I'm glad to be back on the forum again! Can you please give a hand for this one?

*'Are you anal compulsive or something?'​*
It pops up as soon as _"fecal", "dogshit", "poop", "crap", "shit", "dung", "manure_" appear in a sentence. It's more the word "compulsive" that annoys me. Do you have an idea how to translate it in French?

Thank you very much!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_T'es constipé, ou quoi ?_
(sens figuré ou non...)


----------



## Moon Palace

Since compulsion is a desire, I would rather suggest the opposite if I may JeandeSponde. Something like: 'la scatologie t'attire ou quoi?'
(but I'd like more context, to make the evidence more substantial).


----------



## Cath.S.

_Tu es scato ou quoi ?_

Parce qu'à mon avis le mot clé est plus _anal _que _compulsive_, vu les situations qui provoquent l'apparition de cette réplique.

Edit
Bonjour Moon Palace et tout le monde !


----------



## david314

Il me semble que ce type est _très pointilleux presque obsessionnel_.


----------



## Quake 3

Wow! Thanks! The idea of 'scato' seems great! I haven't thought about it. All right, thank you to all of you for your help!


----------



## Cath.S.

david314 said:


> Il me semble que ce type est _très pointilleux presque obsessionnel_.


Oui, David, (bonjour ), au sens strict tu as raison, mais en fait il y a surtout un jeu de mots sur _anal,_ impossible à rendre en français : cette phrase apparait quant on écrit des mots relatifs aux excréments. Alors "obsessionnel" est incompréhensible dans ce contexte.


----------



## david314

Thank you for your insights mighty euguele.  I did not read the post properly. We, too, sometimes refer to childish jokes as _*scatological* humor_.


----------



## archijacq

petit problème:
la compulsion est un comportement répétitif (type TOC) - pas un désir - et sûrement pas scato (en général c'est une compulsion d'ordre, de propreté)


----------



## Moon Palace

Ah ben là, archi... D'accord pour la compulsion, mais pour l'ordre et la propreté... Pas tout à fait: les TOC font dire aux gens qui en sont atteints des grossièretés. La compulsion est un mécanisme, mais elle peut porter sur n'importe quoi. 
Or ici, le contexte est scato, il n'y a pas photo (et on n'en veut surtout pas ). 

I quite like egueule's 't'es scato ou quoi?' 

EDIT: le terme 'compulsion' en anglais est lié au désir, pas la compulsion en français. Here


----------



## Cath.S.

archijacq said:


> petit problème:
> la compulsion est un comportement répétitif (type TOC) - pas un désir - et sûrement pas scato (en général c'est une compulsion d'ordre, de propreté)


Oui on est tous d'accord sur ce point, Archijacq, mais ici l'expression n'est pas à prendre dans son vrai sens psychanalytique, vu le _contexte._


----------



## archijacq

"t'es scato" est une traduction marrante et très sympa, sauf que cela n'a rien à voir avec ce que nous sommes censés traduire.
En anglais on dit aussi familièrement: an ACD (pour Anal Compulsive Disorder: A person who is obsessively clean...).


----------



## Cath.S.

archijacq said:


> "t'es scato" est une traduction marrante et très sympa, sauf que cela n'a rien à voir avec ce que nous sommes censés traduire.
> En anglais on dit aussi familièrement: an ACD (pour Anal Compulsive Disorder: A person who is obsessively clean ...). "Anal compulsive disorder" s'appelle en fait Obsessive-compulsive personality disorder et inclut toutes sortes d'obsessions maniaques.


L'intérêt de traduire par _scato_, c'est que ce mot :
1. est compris de tous,
2. *est en rapport direct avec le contexte*,
3. dénote bien une obsession : celle des matières fécales.


----------



## wildan1

Tout à fait d'accord avec archijacq this time around--_you are anal_ has nothing to do with scatological concerns, nor is is it suggestive of it in any way to a native speaker .

david's _pointilleux_ is the closest I've seen that relates to it: 

_My secretary is absolutely anal when it comes to reconciling the expense account every month._

_Là tu coupes vraiment les cheveux en quatre !_ pourrait bien traduire le vrai sens de_ Are you anal or what?_


----------



## Agnès E.

J'utilise souvent le mot *maniaque* pour ça (sous-entendu : maniaque de la propreté, ou de quoi que ce soit d'autre, d'ailleurs ; il s'agit d'être maniaque au sens psychologique du terme, c'est-à-dire qui a une manie).

Donc, peut-être : _Dis donc, tu serais pas un peu maniaque, toi ?_


----------



## Cath.S.

Pardonnez-moi mais je suis une maniaque  du contexte et certaines traductions proposées ici n'en tiennent absolument pas compte, leurs auteurs restant les yeux rivés sur le sens littéral de l'expression à traduire.

_Anal _vient tout de même d'_anus_ et cela n'échappe à personne, même en anglais où _anal_ est _aussi_ employé dans son sens premier : lorsque l'on parle d'_anal sex_ on ne parle pas de « sexe pointilleux » que je sache,   donc je continue de pencher pour unjeu de mots.

Il est bien question d'obsession, de manie, mais dans ce cas particulier il est question d'une obsession particulière, celle du pipi-caca. Ce que l'on appelle en français la scatophilie.


----------



## LaurentK

Bonsoir tout le monde 

Je me sens soudain _context compulsive or something_ car j'aimerais en savoir plus sur cette question bien indiscrète posée par qui? à qui? dans quelle situation? Ça aiderait Moon Palace à prendre sa photo .


----------



## wildan1

LaurentK said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Je me sens soudain _context compulsive or something_ car j'aimerais en savoir plus sur cette question bien indiscrète posée par qui? à qui? dans quelle situation? Ça aiderait Moon Palace à prendre sa photo .


 
Si j'ai bien compris Quake 3, il s'agit d'un message dans un logiciel de jeu qu'il est en train de traduire en français--projet qu'il poursuit depuis un bon moment et qui demande à traduire toute une série de répliques comiques réagissant aux choix faits par les joueurs...

A lui de préciser, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il s'agissait de ce même jeu encore, et donc qu'une question commme _"Are you anal compulsive or something?" _serait logiquement une réplique critiquant l'approche d'un joueur qui faisait preuve d'un esprit pointilleux. 

Rien à voir avec pipi-caca, ni avec la scatologie, ni l'anal sex...


----------



## Quake 3

Well! All this is quite interesting! With all due respect, I put all the informations needed in my first message. But here is the thing: during a fight, if you type the words _"fecal", "dogshit", "poop", "crap", "shit", "dung", "manure"_, as I said above, the other warriors reply to you this sentence, that is "*Are you anal compulsive or something?*". But there are also other responses such as:
_"That's really sick."
"Why are you talking about crap?"
"You don't play with it, do you?"_
That's not a software, this is a video game, Quake III Arena. Somes cues are "comic", some are not. It depends on the context. It may be simpler if I spoke French to be clearer.
Imaginez un combat, où un joueur dit "caca", eh bien une fois ce mot prononcé, un autre guerrier lui répond "Are you anal compulsive or something?". Mettez-vous deux minutes dans le contexte, et il est vrai, je pense que là, Egueule a on ne peut plus raison! Il ne s'gait nullement d'être pointilleux ou pas, juste logique. Un gars vous dit "caca", vous n'allez pas lui dire, "Oh t'es maniaque toi."  Même si mes connaissances de maitrise d'anglais sont moindres, je pense là qu'Egueule a tout à fait raison. La notion de maniaque has nothing to do here.
Et je précise une dernière chose, il n'y a pas de contexte précis. A n'importe quel moment du jeu, *n'importe lequel*, où certains mots, cités ci-dessus, apparaissent, eh bien les autres joueurs peuvent répondre une demi-douzaine de phrase, comme cette fameuse question.

Et j'insiste, je tiens à tous vous remercier pour votre entrain avec lequel vous avez répondu à mon message, et je tiens sincèrement à vous faire part de toute ma gratitude.
Merci beaucoup! Et à bientôt pour de nouvelles phrases assez saugrenues!


----------



## wildan1

Maintentant que tu expliques comment est amorcée cette réplique (ce qui aurait été fort utile à savoir au départ, Q3, mais bon...) je dois avouer que je n'aurais jamais pensé faire un tel lien en anglais pour faire rire les gens...

Bon, j'abondonne là ! À mon avis le jeu de mots proposé en anglais est plutôt nul... ce qui rend sa traduction d'autant plus difficile.


----------



## Quake 3

I ought to be more precise next time... yeah... but it has always been the same, I mean, every time a sentence pops up, I always tell you why it does, most of the time because of other words typed a few seconds before. It's always the same process, thus, I thought I shouldn't have to explain all this all the time. But I was obviously wrong and I am sorry!
Just one more thing, I have never said this was a funny joke. It is not supposed to be funny. As I said, sometimes it is, but all the sentences are not always funny. The translation may be hard and tricky, but fortunately, Egueule was there to save us!


----------



## calembourde

Quake 3 said:


> But there are also other responses such as:
> _"That's really sick."
> "Why are you talking about crap?"
> "You don't play with it, do you?"_



Hi Quake 3,

Just an idea... maybe you don't have to have an exact French translation for each one of these. The general idea is that it's a list of somewhat amusing responses to words about poo. So you could instead just come up with your own list of responses (some inspired by these ones) and maybe you'll think of something completely new that sounds really good in French but wouldn't make sense in English. But I guess it depends on how much creative freedom you are allowed.


----------



## comrade

a french equivalent is, i believe, "tiré à quatre épingles"

normally one says anal retentive, not anal compulsive, but yeah, it just means you are ridiculously obsessed with detailsand absolutely strict about things being done in what you consider to be the right way


----------



## geostan

Pour moi, l'idée de "anal" dans cette expression est _la stupidité_, pas au sens propre, mais comme injure. Donc, je penche pour "stupidement obsessionnel." Evidemment, _stupidement_ ne communique pas la valeur grossière de "anal." mais il traduit tout de même l'idée.

C'est une explication du moment, car je n'ai jamais vraiment analysé l'expression.

Cheers!


----------



## Cath.S.

comrade said:
			
		

> a french equivalent is, i believe, "tiré à quatre épingles"


Hello, Comrade,

I believe the equivalent of _être tiré à quatre épingles_ is _to be dressed to the nines - _it  can only apply to sartorial elegance.


----------



## USMeg

If you subscribe to Freudian psychology, there are two types of personalities that may result from poor toilet training (how do you say that in French??):  anal-retentive (yes, it does have a hyphen), in which one wishes to retain control over everything; and anal-expulsive, which is rather disgustingly and self-descriptively the opposite.  The former is associated with compulsive tidiness and organization, and the latter with great messiness.  I don't know which might have been meant by "anal compulsive."  But I'd look to a French version of Freud for help with translation.


----------



## olliemae

Isn't there a Freudian term "anal retentive"?  That's what comes to my mind when I read this, perhaps they're intentionally misquoting him?


----------



## broglet

USMeg is right - in Freudian theory the 'anal retentive' personality derives from the child's realisation that it can control its parents by refusing to defecate. The desire to control then generalises to other things. In common BE parlance 'anal' is usually used in much the same way as 'pointilleux'.  I have not heard 'anal compulsive' but I suspect along with olliemae that it is a Freudian misquote, most probably accidental.


----------



## Quake 3

Hi Calembourde!
I actually am completely free, I can translate those sentence the way I want to. It's just that I try to take into account the context as much as possible, in order to convey the same idea, the same tone in French. Sometimes, it is needed to completely change the pattern of the sentence, sometimes it's not. But generally speaking, I like to remain close to the English sentence. 
I have to say that I am quite amazed to see that there is not a general agreement.  I carefuly read all your responses, and I learnt many things, this is really great, yet I can't understand why some are still thinking of a probelm of being "obsessed". I don't think this is the point.
As for Freud, well, it's always rewarding to see that many of you toy with the idea of Freudian psychology, but I don't think in this case this is necessary, although I was thrilled to read about your Freudian knowledge.
Thank you very much.


----------



## hunternet

maybe something like :

"t'es un emmerdeur professionnel/compulsif ou quoi ?"
"t'es un chieur en puissance ou quoi?"  
"faire chier les gens, c'est une maladie chez toi ?"

Si cette réplique vient lorsque le joueur fait trop de manipulations au clavier, c'est jouable non ?


----------



## Quake 3

LOL! Yeah! Sure it is! Yeah, those kind of sentences are along the lines of Egueule's. That's it man! You got it right! Thanks a lot! 
Chieur en puissance is  !!!


----------



## mnewcomb71

I think that the baseline problem is that no one has really ever heard the phrase "anal compulsive" before, so we really do not understand it.


----------



## Cath.S.

hunternet said:


> maybe something like :
> 
> "t'es un emmerdeur professionnel/compulsif ou quoi ?"
> "t'es un chieur en puissance ou quoi?"
> "faire chier les gens, c'est une maladie chez toi ?"
> 
> Si cette réplique vient lorsque le joueur fait trop de manipulations au clavier, c'est jouable non ?


Je suis d'accord avec Q3, tes suggestions sont excellentes, Hunternet.
Personnellement j'aime beaucoup la première, parce que tu te débrouilles pour y faire explicitement passer les deux idées : excréments et obsession.
Bravo !

Je n'ai qu'un regret, c'est que ces phrases soient un peu vulgaires, alors que le reproche implicite fait au joueur, c'est bien celui d'être vulgaire, non ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tu serais pas un peu monomaniaque côté scatologie, toi ?
 (je vous jure, j'ai pourtant bien lu tout le fil avant de poster, et j'ai même eu des cours de rattrapage en PM...)


----------



## hunternet

egueule said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Q3, tes suggestions sont excellentes, Hunternet.
> Personnellement j'aime beaucoup la première, parce que tu te débrouilles pour y faire explicitement passer les deux idées : excréments et obsession.
> Bravo !
> 
> Je n'ai qu'un regret, c'est que ces phrases soient un peu vulgaires, alors que le reproche implicite fait au joueur, c'est bien celui d'être vulgaire, non ?



Merci pour la pommade. Moi aussi je préfère la première, parce qu'elle est moins vulgaire que les autres.

Concernant le reproche fait au joueur, je doute qu'il s'agisse du fait d'être vulgaire, connaissant ce type de jeu (la finesse n'est certainement pas la qualité requise pour y jouer). 

Je pensais plutôt au fait de taper sur toutes les touches pour faire tourner le personnage en bourrique, ou au fait de se faire tuer pour le plaisir, ou encore au fait de ne rien faire et attendre que toutes les répliques du personnage sortent les unes après les autres.


----------



## LaurentK

Thank you for your explainations, Q3. I thought of the following, du moins chic au plus vulgaire et dans le désordre:

_t'es pas un peu scato-maniaque?
dis t'aurais pas un toc du genre défécateur?
tu ferais pas une fixette sur les fonds de slip, par hasard..._

et les mêmes remélangés, 
et peut-être d'autres, suffit d'oser


----------



## Moon Palace

LaurentK said:


> _t'es pas un peu scato-maniaque?
> dis t'aurais pas un toc du genre défécateur?
> tu ferais pas une fixette sur les fonds de slip, par hasard..._


What a creative mind!!!  My favourite is the last one. But in the context of a video game, the second may be even more appropriate, it sounds like 'terminator'.


----------



## Cath.S.

Hunternet said:
			
		

> Si cette réplique vient lorsque le joueur fait trop de manipulations au clavier, c'est jouable non ?


En fait ce n'est pas le cas-ca.(  pardon, je n'ai pas pu résister.)
Lis les messages n° 1 et 21.


----------



## archijacq

egueule said:


> En fait ce n'est pas le cas-ca.(  pardon, je n'ai pas pu résister.)
> Lis les messages n° 1 et 21.



c'est un anuse-gueule ?


----------



## bayberry

Mais qu'est-ce que tu as dans le cul?

I have heard "anal compulsive" all my life. I understood the cultural context long before knowing anything about psychology. 

Dictionary.com defines it as 





> "a stage in psychosexual development when the child's interest is concentrated on the anal region; fixation at this stage is said to result in orderliness, meanness, stubbornness, compulsiveness, etc."


J'ai un ami français qui est inspecteur de police. Quand quelqu'un fait une betise où j'aurais dit "He/She is anal compulsive," M. l'Inspecteur dit "Mais qu'est-ce qu'il/elle a dans le cul?" 

Alors je traduis "Are you anal compulsive or something?" = Mais qu'est-ce que tu as dans le cul?


----------

